

Ask HN: Please share your YC applications - namenotrequired

I&#x27;m not applying, but I enjoy reading applications from the few who published them and I don&#x27;t seem to be the only one. Whether of this year or past, please share or link YC applications here!
======
zt
[http://blog.zactownsend.com/our-
yc-s13-application](http://blog.zactownsend.com/our-yc-s13-application)

------
adamzerner
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ortttosqmnxbfw/s2014form.html](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ortttosqmnxbfw/s2014form.html)

I'd love to hear any feedback!

~~~
herpaderpa2000
Honest or not, starting a startup for the sake of making money (whether that
money will fund a more altruistic "end-goal" or not) is probably not the right
reason to build a company.

...or at the very least I don't think it's the reason that you want to
advertise.

~~~
adamzerner
What other reason is there? I could think of 1) money to use yourself, 2)
money to use altruistically, 3) because your startup itself will benefit the
world, 4) because the market "is just begging to be disrupted", 5) because you
need to prove it to yourself, or to someone else. (They're all reasons for
me.) So what is the reason that you think is the best to advertise?

And it's definitely honest.

~~~
argonaut
I agree that "making money" is not the best reason. Because what it indicates
about you is that 6 months down the line, when you're having trouble making
money or growing your current revenue base, you're someone more likely to give
up than someone doing something because they actually are passionate about
solving a problem.

~~~
adamzerner
I think that that is a huge generalization. It depends what the person's
reason for wanting to make money is. And it depends on whether there are other
reasons besides making money.

~~~
namenotrequired
Perhaps it is a generalisation, but if they notice that, say, people who
mention money are 50% less likely to be successful, they'll probably keep that
in mind and perhaps at least deduct some mental points for it.

------
unignorant
[http://ethanfast.com/2011/10/deconstructing-a-successful-
yc-...](http://ethanfast.com/2011/10/deconstructing-a-successful-yc-
application/)

